# HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MOOSE!



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

It's been a whole year since I brought my Moose home!

He was a big spiky ball of puffy anti-social anger then.
He is a less spiky less ball shaped less puffy still uninterested in me, unless I have scrambled eggs, hedgie today.

In the past year we bonded and I know him well enough to know when he wants to cuddle *RARELY* and when he wants to be left alone *ALWAYS* :lol: 

In the year I have managed to -
Save him from 2 hibernation attempts.
Feed him more eggs than I've eaten my entire life *mostly because I never eat eggs... gross*
Split 4 bananas with him 
Gone through 3 wheels
Trim 3 toe nails. *He is still so difficult with that*
Lose a sock which is now his cuddle baby
Fall asleep with him burrowing into my armpit
Take a million pictures
Force cuddles on him :lol: 
Teach him to swim *he was not happy with this idea*
Give him lots of flaxseed oil baths
Fix his ears up *mostly... they're still a little tattered*
Love something more than I ever thought possible  

Moose is my world, I love him so much and I can't imagine my life without him. Hedgies are such fantastic pets and I am so glad we made it through this first year with no problems.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Happy anniversary Moose!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The year sure has flew by,seems like only yesterday! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Anniversary Moose. I agree, the year sure has flown by. He is such a gorgeous boy.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

spastic_jedi said:


> Love something more than I ever thought possible


i hear you on this one!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Happy anniversary! I really enjoyed your post. It was like a love note to Moose. *sigh* Makes me want to wake up a hedgie to cuddle.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Happy Anniversary indeed!!! 



spastic_jedi said:


> ...
> Fall asleep with him burrowing into my armpit
> ...


How do you survive doing that? Every time my hedgie wedges herself into my armpit the quills dig in and it HURTS! I have to fight not to jump so she won't fall to the ground.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Tomato said:


> Happy Anniversary indeed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harvey bit my armpit once, but, thank goodness, didn't lock his jaw...


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy anniversary, Moose! Here's to many more years with your humans! <3


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Tomato said:


> Happy Anniversary indeed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL It happened when I was wearing a VERY bulky sweater, thank goodness. :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Anniversary to you and Moose!! Hope you have a wonderful day together!


----------

